# The Coopers shelter, Portsmouth



## Bunker Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

Easy to find this one, you can see it from the Rd, not so easy to get up if slightly damp.

Old Air raid shelter belonging to the Cooper family who owned half of Portsmouth during the war.

I largish room at the main entrance with a tunnel going through to the 2nd entrance.

This is about 30' up a old chalk quarry.

More info here.

http://www.portsdown-tunnels.org.uk/paulsgrove/chalkpit/cooper_shelter.html

Did this one with the WW2 Radio station tunnels as they are close.


----------



## hnmisty (Nov 22, 2010)

Very interesting location, did wonder why they built an air raid shelter half way up the cliff then I looked on the website. Do you know how close it was to the house? 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bunker Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

hnmisty said:


> Very interesting location, did wonder why they built an air raid shelter half way up the cliff then I looked on the website. Do you know how close it was to the house?
> 
> Thanks for sharing



They were originally at ground level, after the war the area was used as a quarry, they used a lot of this chalk on the then new motorway.


----------

